# New study points to agriculture in frog sexual abnormalities



## Matt Mirabello (Aug 29, 2004)

yet another study pointing to a possible connection between agriculture/herbicides/pesticides and frog population decline

http://drtom.12buzz.com/_landing/view.p ... cleid=8908


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

this has been a major issue in mn with studies on leopard frogs.They have been seen even in my yard, with deformed spines, deformed limbs, etc. There was also a news article a couple years ago that keeps getting brought up that some of the frogs have both female and male sexual reproductive organs. sad. good post. kristy


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

It is also sugested that agriculture/herbicides/pesticides are a contributing factor in colony collapse disorder among honey bees. City raised bees tend to be more imune to colony collapse disorder because bees only travel about 2 miles to obtain food, keeping city raised bees away from agriculture areas. 

Looks like more reason to start a frog pond in the city.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

sounds like a good conservation plan jason. that would take a lot of effort to get funding for. kristy


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

It would.A couple weeks ago I read a book on amphibian declines.There was a certain type of toad that was just plain dying (it was in a protected area with no pesticides,herbicides,ect.)They all died from red leg disease,which a lot of anurans get but fight off easily.The question is,What caused there immune system to collapse to cause the take over of the disease.It is also a shame that golden toads are almost extinct,they are so pretty.Good post.


----------

